# Fancy Goldfish Dying



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

Can someone tell me what meds I can add to my aquarium to help one of my fancy goldfishes.
He has this huge tear in his tale. Its all red. This happened maybe in 1 or 2 days. He is in there with another fancy goldfish. They have been in my 25 gallon freshwater tank for about 3 years together and never any problems. They are not aggressive towards each other at all. What is this infection.









2nd Pict









*More Info*
Freshwater
Last water change a week ago
Ammonia 0
PH 6.5-7.0
(Cant test for anything else)
Temp 70F
Size 25g
Filtration : Hagen 70 Aquaclear with charcoal and bio max
Plus Power head with aerator set to max
Some plants in the tank.

Currently treating with maracyn 1 and 2
Also added some aquarium salt to help
The other goldfish seems unaffected
I feed them once a day with a combination of spirolina disks, blood worms, and simple Hagen goldfish flakes.
This aquarium is 3 years old with the same fish in it. Fish are about 3.5 years old total.

His behavior has been sluggish and sitting at the bottom of the tank.Rest of body seems fine.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

Since I posted this more and more of his tail has become red (red streaks through the tail. Body remains fine.

Anyone???


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I wish I knew what to tell you but I know nothing about goldfish except for the basics. I sent a PM to one of our members who is a goldfish *expert* so hopefully he'll be online soon.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks I appreciate it.

I think I know what it is after some reading.
_Hemorrhagic_ Septicemia

Since its internal I soaked some pellets of their food in meracyn 1 and 2 for 5 minutes and fed them. They ate it all.

But I think I'm too late because its starting to have trouble staying upright. (Blood building up inside)

Ill post back tomorrow with some more information


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, that sounds terrible, poor goldfish. In your reading/research were you able to determine the cause/reason for the suddden onslaught of this illness? I know nothing about Hemorrhagic Septicemia.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Septicemia happens when the _Aeromonas hydrophila_ manages to penetrate the blood vessels as a result of injuries. I don't think ingesting pellets will help much. Dose Maracyn and Maracyn 2 together or try tetracycline to do that job. I am so sorry your fish is so distressed.:sad:

I'll try to check on this tomorrow hoping I don't get busy.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I subscribed this thread so I can be reminded.:?


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys I appreciate it.

So far its the 2nd day of treating with Maracyn and Maracyn 2 + Salt
The thick white fungus is almost gone from the tail. Tail still red but seems to have stopped its progression. Both fish sit on the bottom of the aquarium in a corner right beside each other and don't move. When I put food in however they immediately run to the top to get some so I guess that's good <>
Aquarium water is starting to become hazy (white)
Did a 15% water change to help
Temp stable
No Charcoal filter in right now.
Ammonia 0
Fish behavior doesn't seem worse then yesterday.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad to hear the condition seems improving.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

Just noticed this morning entire bottom of Black gold fish is red. There is no fungus (white stuff) on it tho. I don't understand how both could have got this disease. I might try to get some copper safe later on today to add to the maracyn and maracyn 2 treatment. Maybe it will help.
I cant believe that the gold fish is doing much better now but the black one is the one who looks the worst. The goldfish is loosing the red colour from its tail.
I cant tell if the black one has a red tail but as I said his entire belly/bottom is pitch red. I just hope I started the treatment in time not to loose them both.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post photos of the affected areas. This sounds like a severe case of septicemia to me. Coppersafe will not do anything. Go with Maracyn and Maracyn 2. If the fish is eating, try mixing kanamycin in the food you feed them.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

The gold fish is cured. His tale is orange now and there is just small spots at the end of the tail which are redish but way better then before. Goldfish shows no sigh of stress. The Black fish I don't think is going to make it. He just sits at the bottom of the aquarium now. His belly is loosing its reddish colour but he looks very sick, he doesn't move at all. Just sits at the bottom of the aquarium. He has this white stuff building up on his tail and body. I don't think its ick or anything it just looks like stuff that would fall off if he actually moved tiny bit I'll post back tomorrow. Ill continue dosing with maracyn and M2.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

I just am concerned with this white buildup on the black fish. The goldfish does not have this problem just the black one.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

The picture makes the white stuff look really bad its doesnt look that bad. Its more of a powder with white little strands. Should I start treating for ick aswell. All I have is Quick Cure/Malachite Green


----------



## Kudomeya (Dec 5, 2009)

I have some suggestions, I'm no expert, but I know some useful things, I guess.

Solution: Bacterial Infection. (Most likely what your fish has.)

Bacterial infections are caused from overcrowding, cold/dirty water, corn based diets, and infections like sores. They make the skin red and may have white 'blemishes' on it from anchor worm, fish lice, and skin flukes.

Symptoms: 


 Cloudy eyes
Reddening of skin or fins
Open red or white sores
Ragged fins
Abscesses
Skin inflammation
Bulging eyes
Fungus-like white growth
Rapid breathing

There are many medications available in pet shops that treat bacterial infection in goldfish. 
For open sores it is recommended to wash them in iodine or hydrogen peroxide solution and apply antibiotic ointment. In some cases it may be necessary for a vet to administer an antibiotic injection. When treating these goldfish illnesses it is also advisable to add 1-3g of aquarium salt to the water due to salt loss caused by bacterial infection.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This is definitely bacterial infection to me. Try dosing 0.3% salt solution as well. How long have you treated it with Maracyn so far? What are your water parameters so far?


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

I have been treating for about 5 days now with maracyn and maracyn 2.
I have already added aquarium salt to the aquarium. 
Water conditions stable
Ammonia 0
Ph 7
The goldfish is fine just the black one now. 
The white stuff is really concentrated on its tail, not the body tho.
I had to do a water change this morning.
His belly is no longer pitch red just a very very light red colour so it looks likt that problem is gone or will be soon.
Im just worried about this white stuff covering him cause the Maracyn and Maracyn 2 seem ti have 0 effect on it.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

It appears the septicemia is gone from both fish completely.
Ive finished the Maracyn and Maracyn 2 Treatment. 6 Days Secondary disease has become apparent. Filter now with carbon. Ammonia 0 Temp Stable at 72 PH at 7.2

Both fish are now becoming covered with a whitish material.
Goldfish tail is becoming fully transparent starting at the end. I don't think Maracyn and Maracyn 2 will help Since I just stopped that treatment. I believe they both now have a massive fungal infection.

Did a 65% water change.
Added more salt.

Started treating for fungus with Maroxy.
Will post back with picts later tonight and tomorrow with any results.
May dose once with coppersafe to prevent parasitic infection because of their current vulnerable state.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

The white fungus is literally falling off before my eyes about 30minutes after I added it. Hopefully it will be totally gone in a day or 2. Im going to dose it for 4 days even if it disappears just to be sure its all gone. Dosed once with coppersafe to prevent parasites after the Maroxy was shown to be effective.

Cant post any photos because the white fungus is practically gone. lol


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hmmm..Are you sure it was not slime coating peeling off? Goldfish give off as much slime coating as discus do.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

No Im pretty sure it was the fungus. I collected the fallen off fungus it was all over the bottom of the aquarium. The black fish is almost pitch black again just like it was in the beginning. Still inactive however. Ill keep treating for another 3 days.


----------



## mbruni (Dec 4, 2009)

I wanna just thank you all for helping so much. Both fish are fully cured and are very active now. They are eating tons like usually and show no visible signs of distress. I think the maroxy was the most effective treatment I've ever used. In 30 minutes the fungus was falling off and in a day they were fully cured and swimming about. Thanks


----------

